# German Site



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

http://www.einrichtungsbeispiele.de/index.php?lid=0&uid=737 how did this person accoplish this any help woith aquatic planst would be nice


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

or
http://www.einrichtungsbeispiele.de/index.php?lid=0&uid=949
http://www.einrichtungsbeispiele.de/index.php?lid=0&uid=1311
http://www.einrichtungsbeispiele.de/index.php?lid=0&uid=1229

any of theese


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

http://www.einrichtungsbeispiele.de/index.php?lid=0&uid=1221
http://www.einrichtungsbeispiele.de/index.php?lid=0&uid=1217
http://www.einrichtungsbeispiele.de/index.php?lid=0&uid=1182

all these sweet pics i have to go


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

http://www.einrichtungsbeispiele.de/index.php?lid=0&uid=1167
http://www.einrichtungsbeispiele.de/index.php?lid=0&uid=1151
http://www.einrichtungsbeispiele.de/index.php?lid=0&uid=1043
http://www.einrichtungsbeispiele.de/index.php?lid=0&uid=1049
those are the one i am most awed about only half way through and PO bc my tank will nvr look like this any

help with plants would be grateful


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

There is a ton of info on these forums, at aquaticplantcentral.com, and all over the internet..

But to have a tank like those, you need things such as:
High lighting
fine substrate, or plant substrate
pressurized CO2 
fertilizers, and enough knowledge on how to dose them.

Where do you want to start?? Here is a tank I like alot... enjoy!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I think the biggest component in setting up a tank like that is experience so you know how the plants are going to grow in. Those guys have usually chosen EXACTLY the correct plant for each specific spot, and it really really shows. The basics like high light, proper nutrients and CO2 are obvious, but less subtle things like knowledge of the plants in the aquarium are going to go a long way as well.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

A lot of knowledge and elbow grease. Meticulous testing and dosing. I like this tank a lot. Its one of the most thought out dutch setups I have ever seen with a wide color range.


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

ya that tank is pretty sweet


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

my tank is well on the way to becoming a fully planted one with lots of lush green plants iam still waiting to get a few more really nice ones also got some tropical lillys coming ill take some pics in a min but my camara doesnt do it justis :rasp:


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

here are some pics little more work to be done and iam getting my co2 cannister next saturday..

cam does it no justice

1 is left side 
2 middle 
3 right side


----------



## Zesty (Sep 17, 2004)

^Do you know what kind of plan the last one is? I really like it. Especially if it grows as easily as you say.

What kind of lighting do you have?


----------

